# Balakbayan boxes.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I will more than likely embarrass myself here for not doing,,,,,, yes i read expat sites and I google gov sites, more research and getting it straight from the horses mouth as I always sprout.

My better half is a Filipino national that holds permanent residency in Australia, lived and worked here for 5 years. I am working in Oz now 6 x 12 hour days and trying to maintain our property on my day off, still not sold, groan, (46 acres). Ben is now back (since April) in PH caring and tending our house there. (Having a pretty relaxed time as Filipinos do by my reckoning)

I would like to send one or two Balakbayan boxes (simple things one cannot find there,,,,,,hundreds of them) and hope to avail the tax free incentives offered to someone in our situation, Ben is a resident and tax payer in a foreign (Oz) country, OFW's etc can avail the three Balakbayan boxes as long as the don't exceed the PHP 150K per chartered annum etc.

After the long winded intro, My question is can we send a/2 Balakbayan boxes tax and duty free if Ben is now back in PH? Stamped in his passport, do they check this? I'm sure they do but others may throw fuel on the fire.
BTW Ben can digitally sign the doc's and claim these were packed before he went back for a visit in PH. Any thoughts or advice greatly appreciated and then some.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Good question and I'm not familiar with Australia but when you send a Balikbayan box you pay for the box in advance from the shipping company or when you travel from another country you're allowed two boxes but size and weight have restrictions.

I haven't had time to read this but here's a link on the document and hopefully someone has more information about this subject. http://customs.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/CAO-2-2016-ONAR-DE-MINIMIS.pdf


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Good question and I'm not familiar with Australia but when you send a Balikbayan box you pay for the box in advance from the shipping company or when you travel from another country you're allowed two boxes but size and weight have restrictions.
> 
> I haven't had time to read this but here's a link on the document and hopefully someone has more information about this subject. http://customs.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/CAO-2-2016-ONAR-DE-MINIMIS.pdf


We take no notice of any of that. We over the last few weeks received 9-10 balikbayan boxes from the UK, there was over £1000 of electrical stuff, wire, outlets, distribution boards tools plus all the tinned goods, chocolate, clothing etc with no regard to value. Some of the big boxes must have been well over 100kg each. Not a problem.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Gary D said:


> We take no notice of any of that. We over the last few weeks received 9-10 balikbayan boxes from the UK, there was over £1000 of electrical stuff, wire, outlets, distribution boards tools plus all the tinned goods, chocolate, clothing etc with no regard to value. Some of the big boxes must have been well over 100kg each. Not a problem.


Apart from the box contents, ditto to all that Gary has said.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like it's back to normal as far shipping items through the Balikbayan Boxes and for a time they were held up for such things a single USB drive and then then they would have you come in and pay the taxes it was a real scam and many OFW's complained so good I'm glad it's back to the way it has always been run, I don't want to go there as to what happened but it was the same time the airline passengers were getting caught with bullets in their check in bags Lol.

When I shipped my two Balikbayan boxes there was no limit on the weight only the size of the box so I had to tape it real well inside and out and also add the rope.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

We have some sister-in-laws that are OFWs. They send BB boxes to their family all the time. The new rules seem to have either never gone into effect, or were reversed. They send numerous boxes a year and none have ever been opened for inspections. Flat rate, no extra fees.

We have sent (or had my US family send) at least 20 boxes in 6 years. Never any extra fees, never any of them opened. The last 4 boxes I sent were from me, in the US, to me, in the PIs (11 months ago). 

I would say ship away!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Our local ship did say that they now X-Ray the boxes and anything out of the ordinary we put past him before we pack.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks guys for the input and experience, sounds good but the link Mark offered up,,,,,, which I have read before worried me, (hence my post) all the details and valuations in the paperwork and also me a foreigner sending from Oz to my better half in PH. and not an OFW or a Filipino living and working in another country holding permanent residency except now he is back in PH.
What paperwork is involved before I contact our local agent?

Thanks for the positives so far.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks guys for the input and experience, sounds good but the link Mark offered up,,,,,, which I have read before worried me, (hence my post) all the details and valuations in the paperwork and also me a foreigner sending from Oz to my better half in PH. and not an OFW or a Filipino living and working in another country holding permanent residency except now he is back in PH.
> What paperwork is involved before I contact our local agent?
> 
> Thanks for the positives so far.
> ...


Your shipper when he drops off the box(es) should leave you a form to fill in giving content, just put enough but be vague.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Your shipper when he drops off the box(es) should leave you a form to fill in giving content, just put enough but be vague.


I keep hearing that but no one has ever asked me to fill out any kind of content list. There is one small blank that we put "used household goods", but there has never been any kind of item list.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Our local ship did say that they now X-Ray the boxes and anything out of the ordinary we put past him before we pack.


I agree with what Gary said in his previous post. I would just add that I think they do screen / x-ray the boxes more these days, so don't try to send prohibited items. I you try to smuggle prohibited items in BB boxes, you will screw it up for everyone. Stick with household goods.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

If you do send something new - say clothes, chocolates, etc - they must be for pasalubong or gifts but never in 'commercial quantity'. Just play it safe.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

esv1226 said:


> If you do send something new - say clothes, chocolates, etc - they must be for pasalubong or gifts but never in 'commercial quantity'. Just play it safe.


Yes I suspect many sari sari stores and foreign deli's have been stocked via bb boxes.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I have sent a lot of stuff via Balikbayan, including a bottle of whiskey chucked in, and all. and like about 20 boxes of bandages etc that I donated. 

As long as it wasn't exactly commercial I guess they don't care ? 

And, most important, make sure the sender and recipient are filipino names, so they don't get caught.

Yeah, they do ask to fill an inventory list.

And that one time I tried to air parcel a few items including a box of 100 baloons, LBC insisted it will be taxed, and made me pay a 35 $ Tax, no receipts of customs invoice issued  I suspect that's a simple scam by LBC Etc, as they collect it in advance, but no proof they paid customs.

And regarding customs, they are weird. They totally are scared to touch Balikbayan boxes (or the shippers pay the coffee money to let them go unmolested) while my recent shipment of a simple ECG machine, list price, 100$, website says 100$, and my supplier declared it is Free for testing, actual value 100$, but Customs decided it's worth 300$, and charged me a 1000P Tax. Morons. If they had gone to the website, they would have seen it is still sold for 100$, not 300$ - exceeding the 10,000 P Tax free limit.

Of course, fedex said I can file an objection. 

Yeah right - my staying 300KM from Manila, file an objection and suffer, vs let go of the 1000P 

And same customs, is refusing to release another 30 boxes of bandages, expired or expiring, as the sender was not a filipino, recipient too was not a filipino (aka - ME), and decided I must pay a 100,000 P Tax despite documentation supporting the donation .. Because it came by regular freight, not balikbayan.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

I seem to remember that shortly after President Duterte took office, he ordered that Balikbayan boxes were NOT to be opened in customs!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

simonsays said:


> I have sent a lot of stuff via Balikbayan, including a bottle of whiskey chucked in, and all. and like about 20 boxes of bandages etc that I donated.
> 
> As long as it wasn't exactly commercial I guess they don't care ?
> 
> ...


Apples and oranges. Express (Fedex, DHL, UPS) and other freight services have completely different rules to follow, compared to BB. I used to work for one of those companies for many years. In the early years, we just paid customs off like crazy to get the packages through customs. Now, Philippine customs is more aligned with Int'l standards for LOW VALUE shipments. If your shipment is worth less than p10,000 including shipping, it should pass right through customs without duties and taxes, when using FEDEX, DHL or UPS express. Amazon uses UPS for the Philippines and you can see right on your order screen when the total exceeds p10,000. It will then collect a deposit for duties and taxes.

I'm not sure if your whiskey was legal. Some of the key things they are looking for in the container x-rays are metal objects like guns, etc. There have been some big busts of guns in BB boxes, and that puts the whole BB program at risk.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

They are also looking for 49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59 automobiles.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for all the input guys, mixed responses, Gary I will be sending the spark plugs and the polish. Mixed import.
On a serious note, my dilemma is as follows, sort of mentioned earlier.

My better half is now back in PH. looking after our house and interests there since April and though he holds permanent residency in Australia/was working has not been there for some 6 months. If I send a Balakbayan box or two to his mother in PH from himself (in his name currently not in Australia) (perhaps fraud) if customs check with immigration)? Where do we stand there?

Simple things like decent clothes pegs, coffee pods for the coffee machine, batteries, incense wax, hand tools, clothes, garden hose fittings and sprinklers, nuts/bolts/screws/rivets, chocolates and the like.
On a less brighter note up for conjecture could be power tools, electronic gear/devices, a small 2KVa Honda generator etc.
What are the limits/implications given our situation with Benjie (PH. national) is back in the country (PH.) and me sending bits and bobs in his name to his mother or brother via BB?

A different scenario or one that happens most times?
Looking forward to input from members that have been down this path or a similar situation.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for all the input guys, mixed responses, Gary I will be sending the spark plugs and the polish. Mixed import.
> On a serious note, my dilemma is as follows, sort of mentioned earlier.
> 
> My better half is now back in PH. looking after our house and interests there since April and though he holds permanent residency in Australia/was working has not been there for some 6 months. If I send a Balakbayan box or two to his mother in PH from himself (in his name currently not in Australia) (perhaps fraud) if customs check with immigration)? Where do we stand there?
> ...


The only item that would concern me would be the generator. Do you know a filipino locally who could send the boxes for you.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Back when we came here from the states, we sent 4 or 5 BB boxes. Since we didn't know exactly where we would be, we sent to a friends address here in Iloilo. Some were addressed to me from her and some were addressed to her from me, all to the same address here and from the same address in the states. As far as I can remember, there were no questions nor any problems concerning the shipments. That was somewhat over 5 years ago so things may change. When I have anything sent to me by my mail forwarder in the states, it usually ships Fedex and I have to go to the post office to pay the import fee & pick up the package.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Back when we came here from the states, we sent 4 or 5 BB boxes. Since we didn't know exactly where we would be, we sent to a friends address here in Iloilo. Some were addressed to me from her and some were addressed to her from me, all to the same address here and from the same address in the states. As far as I can remember, there were no questions nor any problems concerning the shipments. That was somewhat over 5 years ago so things may change. When I have anything sent to me by my mail forwarder in the states, it usually ships Fedex and I have to go to the post office to pay the import fee & pick up the package.
> 
> Fred


A year ago or so they were going to tighten up the system and only filipinos could send boxes to filipinos but it never appeared to happen.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

So is it risky to send a couple/few BB's home even though Ben has been back in PH. for many months, a BB from son to mother or father from Australia to the Philippines, Do customs check the validity of the sender with immigration? Same surname though the senders origin is now back in PH. while I'm back here in Oz putting together simple things that are not available there,,,,,,, Gladwrap, Vegemite, decent clothes pegs, garden taps/sprinklers, the toothpaste that we like/deodorant/shaving cream/etc. I'm sure you'll get the drift, varied and many.

The sender sent the box before he left but was delayed? The generator was thrown in for input and as Gary points out could raise a few eyebrows and then some.

We just want to send basic needs/luxury there and not cop taxes and duties.

Gary we could've sent a 1Kva, a 2Kva and a 5Kva gen set in our container but the wrong frequency so we sold and realistically we need a 20Kva set for when the power goes out.
One 2 Kva gen set was not sold so considered shipping but honestly would be a waste of time as only 50 cycles.
Can I send what I call necessities/junk via BB (what we want) given our situation?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> So is it risky to send a couple/few BB's home even though Ben has been back in PH. for many months, a BB from son to mother or father from Australia to the Philippines, Do customs check the validity of the sender with immigration? Same surname though the senders origin is now back in PH. while I'm back here in Oz putting together simple things that are not available there,,,,,,, Gladwrap, Vegemite, decent clothes pegs, garden taps/sprinklers, the toothpaste that we like/deodorant/shaving cream/etc. I'm sure you'll get the drift, varied and many.
> 
> The sender sent the box before he left but was delayed? The generator was thrown in for input and as Gary points out could raise a few eyebrows and then some.
> 
> ...


I think you are over thinking it. Just send all the stuff. Except for the generator or anything else that might raise an eyebrow on your list or on x-ray. If they suspect an item might have gasoline in it, that is a big problem.

I don't think anyone cares about the names or immigration status.

Here is how it works, as far as I know. Just using LBC as an example. They collect all the BB boxes from customers and load an ocean container with them until it is full. Then it gets sent by ocean. At arrival port, the entire container is cleared by customs, not each box. They may A. Glance at the manifests provided by LBC, looking for unusual stuff. B. Send the entire container for x-ray. If A or B turns up something they want to look at, then the container will get broken down at customs for further inspection. Very, very rare, IMHO. Most of the time, the entire container will clear customs and go to the LBC warehouse, where they break it down and prepare the boxes for final delivery destination.

Watch this video. I don't know if they x-ray every container or every BB container. Doubtful. It would take too long. They pick some out for x-ray.






Note what says on you tube, under the video, which was posted by Rappler in August, 2015.

"The Bureau of Customs shows on Friday, August 28, the x-ray trucks it will use to scan containers arriving in the port of Manila. This comes after President Benigno Aquino III's directive to stop the physical inspection of balikbayan boxes. Full story on Rappler;"


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We rarely use LBC as they have alway be faff. We just sent one recently because we had an odd box and they are the only company we have used that charge a deposit on the box. Sent from the UK and eventually arrived in Subic. The box then past our place to go to Manila. From manila it pass with 3k of us on to Balanga it then came back pass us to Olongapo then out to delivery to us. They then dropped the box twice carrying it to the front door.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gary D said:


> We rarely use LBC as they have alway be faff. We just sent one recently because we had an odd box and they are the only company we have used that charge a deposit on the box. Sent from the UK and eventually arrived in Subic. The box then past our place to go to Manila. From manila it pass with 3k of us on to Balanga it then came back pass us to Olongapo then out to delivery to us. They then dropped the box twice carrying it to the front door.


Yes, we have used LBC from California once or twice, but prefer Forex.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes DonAndAbby I am probably overthinking as I do. First time to send BB's and hope I can send them from Oz in my better halves name even though he is now in our house in PH.
Time will tell and I will update as I go down this murky path.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Steve I brought over a generator in a box 1993 and it was used so I had to have it certified gas free and I was still in the military so I had this done at work by a mechanic and it had certification and it came with us on the airplane nobody even opened it up.

I sent a Balikbayan box here with my 19" HP Laptop and tools the works and nobody opened it up, this was in 2010. 

So hopefully the generator doesn't have any gas in it, because the way they toss the boxes around it can also get damaged, if they smell gas for sure there'll be an issue, mine when it arrived the carburetor was busted. So now what I do is use the forgot the name of the tape but it has cloth infused in it and I tape the inside of the box and outside plus tie a rope real well around the box so it's easier to pick up and set down. Another concern if it's new is the oil it will come out of the carburetor like mine did or? it it leaked out so another issue I'd probably drain that also and then put a tag in there so you won't forget to add the oil back in.

I used Forex and it took a couple months for my box to arrive but it had tracking information.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

As near as I can remember, there was no name checking or verification of any kind when we sent BB boxes. Just filled up the paperwork and paid the fee and it was done. Another thought, in your case, just use your initials in the sender address & Bens name in the 'to' address.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> As near as I can remember, there was no name checking or verification of any kind when we sent BB boxes. Just filled up the paperwork and paid the fee and it was done. Another thought, in your case, just use your initials in the sender address & Bens name in the 'to' address.
> 
> Fred


My initials: S.H. Sh*t head? 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

OOPS!! LOL
Fred


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> As near as I can remember, there was no name checking or verification of any kind when we sent BB boxes. Just filled up the paperwork and paid the fee and it was done. Another thought, in your case, just use your initials in the sender address & Bens name in the 'to' address.
> 
> Fred



Last year I sent 2 BB boxes from myself (USA) to myself in the Philippines. I don't think there's anything wrong with it. Ben left few things behind that he now needs in the country. From him to him.


----------



## SteveHiggins1962 (Nov 9, 2019)

*Balikbayan Boxes*

A few years back, before my wife passed away, we shipped numerous Balikbayan boxes from our homes in Providence, RI, Novato, and Santa Rosa, California, USA to our place here near Burnham Park, Baguio - Usually we used LBC. We never had a problem. There was never an official w/ their hand out asking for $$.

Since then I noticed that the box sizes have mysteriously shrunk but prices are the same or higher. I guess just like at the supermarkets!

I have heard that there is a one-time exemption for a Filipine citizen living abroad to import a 40' sea container of goods duty free. Of course this solution isn't for everyone.

I don't return to USA anymore so this doesn't really apply to me, however I was hoping to shop on Amazon and have my purchases shipped here to Baguio.

Steve Higgins


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

SteveHiggins1962 said:


> I don't return to USA anymore so this doesn't really apply to me, however I was hoping to shop on Amazon and have my purchases shipped here to Baguio.
> 
> Steve Higgins


Amazon has nice shipping rates to the Philippines lately, especially if you plan it right. Keep the order under p10,000 including shipping, and there are no duties and taxes. If you go over 10,000, Amazon will add in a deposit for duties and taxes. P10,000 is about USD 197 right now.

By "planning" I mean this. Change your address to your Philippine address. Put one thing in your cart and you will see the minimum shipping charge. If you then add lightweight items, the shipping charge goes up just a bit, so the shipping on the additional items is quite reasonable. E.G., Put a pair of pants in the cart and it might say $26.00 for shipping. Add a shirt and then it might say $28. Add another shirt and it says $30. So the average shipping cost per item keeps going down. Works good for lower cost lightweight items and gets here fast via UPS.

Alternatively take a look at Shipping Cart, which is owned by LBC. You ship your items to them and they pack them in BB boxes. Or you can chose air shipment for faster service. It is a reasonable cost.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Amazon has nice shipping rates to the Philippines lately, especially if you plan it right. Keep the order under p10,000 including shipping, and there are no duties and taxes. If you go over 10,000, Amazon will add in a deposit for duties and taxes. P10,000 is about USD 197 right now.
> 
> By "planning" I mean this. Change your address to your Philippine address. Put one thing in your cart and you will see the minimum shipping charge. If you then add lightweight items, the shipping charge goes up just a bit, so the shipping on the additional items is quite reasonable. E.G., Put a pair of pants in the cart and it might say $26.00 for shipping. Add a shirt and then it might say $28. Add another shirt and it says $30. So the average shipping cost per item keeps going down. Works good for lower cost lightweight items and gets here fast via UPS.
> 
> Alternatively take a look at Shipping Cart, which is owned by LBC. You ship your items to them and they pack them in BB boxes. Or you can chose air shipment for faster service. It is a reasonable cost.


Yes indeed, Amazon are easy to deal with and most items can be shipped here to Philippines. In fact the last order I made with them arrived faster than most Lazada shipments.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SteveHiggins1962 said:


> A few years back, before my wife passed away, we shipped numerous Balikbayan boxes from our homes in Providence, RI, Novato, and Santa Rosa, California, USA to our place here near Burnham Park, Baguio - Usually we used LBC. We never had a problem. There was never an official w/ their hand out asking for $$.
> 
> Since then I noticed that the box sizes have mysteriously shrunk but prices are the same or higher. I guess just like at the supermarkets!
> 
> ...


Hi Steve and welcome to the forum, hope you continue to contribute and thanks for your info and insights.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SteveHiggins1962 (Nov 9, 2019)

Upon further googling, I realize that Philippine DTI publishes a comprehensive list of accredited freight forwarders. 

Here is the list for USA:

drive.google.com/file/d/1F7IFjjCTx57DGT_aUsQ0PnC62D84rjEC/view

And Phil Bureau of Customs has a Balikbayan Box Tracker:

customs.gov.ph/balikbayan-box-tracker-101/


I'm gonna try Amazon soon but the 10000p limit will be hard to stay under.


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

we use Global freight, Door to Door, a little cheaper than LBC, slightly bigger box, 10+ shipments never an issue from Central Ohio to rural Mindanao in about 8-9 weeks (except when we bank on it and under pack for travel the same week PAL loses our luggage) even then it was only 12 weeks


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Found a local Filipino store in Tweed Heads NSW Oz, not far from work through a workmate who is Pholoz ,born and raised here and when I asked him about Balakbayan boxes he laughed and said yes Mum sends 5 to 6 every year back to our family in Visayas and directed me to the store, interestingly it is not like your general Asian stores but only Filipino.
Met the owner, half hour chat (no one else in the store).
Balakbayan box, AU $130.00, paperwork 1 A4 triplicate. Senders and receivers details, bill of lading no.
Description of goods (no values asked), the usual loss, breakage, customs, illegal goods etc.
Senders signature, agents name and shipment date. Receivers signature, date received and the delivery person.

Was interesting to chat with this guy because he agreed with one of our other members (GaryD) put some information but not too much as there are only 6 lines for description in the bill of lading,,,,, as Gary said and he agreed be vague, bathroom products, tins/jars of food, second hand clothes, used garage and garden tools etc etc.

The unfortunate thing is that it won't be sent until January as anything earlier is closed. Go with the flow we will and I am sure the multitudes of chocolates may be a month out of date they certainly won't be thrown.
Thanks to all for their info/insights and opinions, I am breathing normally now and considering our next shipment of decent clothes pegs, joking, returned last time with 3 packets in my suit case.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Found a local Filipino store in Tweed Heads NSW Oz, not far from work through a workmate who is Pholoz ,born and raised here and when I asked him about Balakbayan boxes he laughed and said yes Mum sends 5 to 6 every year back to our family in Visayas and directed me to the store, interestingly it is not like your general Asian stores but only Filipino.
> Met the owner, half hour chat (no one else in the store).
> Balakbayan box, AU $130.00, paperwork 1 A4 triplicate. Senders and receivers details, bill of lading no.
> Description of goods (no values asked), the usual loss, breakage, customs, illegal goods etc.
> ...


Yes we send clothes pegs this time, and coat hangers.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Yes we send clothes pegs this time, and coat hangers.


And other stuff in-between, whether the now situation is because of Dueterte (speared by politics/guilt) by friends or public opinion seems it's easier these days.
Thanks for your input and experience Gary.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Our Balakbayan box arrived. They managed to ship it mid December instead of mid January and it rolled up at the end of Jan. Unmolested and nothing broken and no questions asked even about the new 20 inch chain saw.
I am sending 2 more (almost packed now) with a different company as I am now back on the farm, interestingly the paper work is totally different and requires full description, quantities, new or secondhand and the value, even how many boxes you have sent prior as the limit is 3 with a max value of 150K collectively per year.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Our Balakbayan box arrived. They managed to ship it mid December instead of mid January and it rolled up at the end of Jan. Unmolested and nothing broken and no questions asked even about the new 20 inch chain saw.
> I am sending 2 more (almost packed now) with a different company as I am now back on the farm, interestingly the paper work is totally different and requires full description, quantities, new or secondhand and the value, even how many boxes you have sent prior as the limit is 3 with a max value of 150K collectively per year.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I thought it was US$500 but 3 a year has always been the limit, like everything else in the Philippines never inforced.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nor simple and clear Gary. as said the paperwork for the first box I sent was a one page doc with a basic description of the items, sender and recipient.

The paper work for the 2 new boxes is exactly the same as on the BOC website:

https://tinyurl.com/u3esjuz

Worth a look as it appears to be current from their website and details and info spell out everything.
Wish us luck with these two, lol.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

